# Wo am besten farmen?



## Dranek1 (26. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

wo kann ich am besten Erze und Kräuter farmen?

In Sholazar gibts ja nur Schlangenzungen und Tigerlilien, die allerdings nur ca 10g/Stack kosten.

Und Erze finde ich kaum,ist scheinbar alles überfarmt.

Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## Avolus (26. Juli 2010)

Also willst du farmen und verkaufen? ....

Ich empfehle dir einfach mal je nach Skill dorthin zu gehen, wo du was abgrasen oder abhacken kannst.
Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone und natürlich Tausendwinter, davor Sholazarbecken, Zul'Drak.


----------



## Dark_Lady (26. Juli 2010)

was genau willste denn farmen? Danach würde sich die Tipps für die farmgebiete ja richten...


----------



## Luxuslärm (27. Juli 2010)

Es ist überall etwas überfarmt, aber hier, das dürfte dir vielleicht eine Hilfe sein:

Kobalt - Boreanische Tundra/Heulender Fjord/Grizzly Hills
Reiches Kobalt - Grizzly Hills
Saronit - Boreanische Tundra
Reiches Saronit - Eiskrone/Sholazarbecken/Sturmgipfel
Titan - Eiskrone/Tausendwinter/Sholazarbecken

Goldklee - Heulender Fjord/Boreanische Tundra/Sholazarbecken
Tigerlillie - Sholazarbecken/Heulender Fjord
Talandras Rose - Zul'Drak
Schlangenzunge - Sholazarbecken
Eisdorn - Eiskrone
Lichtblüte - Sturmgipfel/Eiskrone
Frostlotus - Eiskrone/Sholazarbecken/Zul'Drak

MfG


----------

